# Kenn Mortensen- Artist of horror



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I discovered this 34-year old sketchist a few months ago. He seems to have taken the mantle from Kittelsen, in that his theme is that of presenting everyday life encounters between humans and trolls.

Here is some of his pen-art:



































I find his art to be enchanting


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

No one else likes the work?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I like these a lot. These are a couple of my favourites:



















Thanks for posting about him. :>


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

You are welcome 

That last one is amazing in my view too. The loss of the hold onto the umbrella, and the free fall carry so much potential symbolic meaning.


----------

